# [SOLVED] Incorrect RAM amount

## Sparkster

Hi, guys. I hope you can help me. I have installed 4 GB of DDR3, 2 slots of 2 GB each, but my system only detects 3,6 GB. I was looking for the high amount of memory option in the kernel, but wops, in the new amd64 kernels, that option doesn't exist (quite logical).

I have an i7 processor, and as I have said, 2 RAM cards with 2 GB each and a nvidia GTS250 1 GB graphics card (I don't know if it's relevant or not). This is what I get from meminfo:

```

fenix linux # more /proc/meminfo 

MemTotal:        3606388 kB

MemFree:          104372 kB

Buffers:          113176 kB

Cached:          2350696 kB

SwapCached:           52 kB

Active:          1279356 kB

Inactive:        2004216 kB

Active(anon):     635288 kB

Inactive(anon):   187164 kB

Active(file):     644068 kB

Inactive(file):  1817052 kB

Unevictable:           0 kB

Mlocked:               0 kB

SwapTotal:        979928 kB

SwapFree:         979876 kB

Dirty:             13744 kB

Writeback:             0 kB

AnonPages:        819788 kB

Mapped:           157760 kB

Shmem:              2616 kB

Slab:             124824 kB

SReclaimable:     100076 kB

SUnreclaim:        24748 kB

KernelStack:        3104 kB

PageTables:        31764 kB

NFS_Unstable:          0 kB

Bounce:                0 kB

WritebackTmp:          0 kB

CommitLimit:     2783120 kB

Committed_AS:    4214772 kB

VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB

VmallocUsed:      125004 kB

VmallocChunk:   34359592444 kB

DirectMap4k:       91584 kB

DirectMap2M:     3575808 kB

```

And this is the processor section in the kernel (3.0.6-gentoo):

```

 │ │           [*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)                                              │ │   

  │ │           [*] High Resolution Timer Support                                                │ │   

  │ │           [*] Symmetric multi-processing support                                           │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Support x2apic                                                               │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Enable MPS table                                                             │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Support for extended (non-PC) x86 platforms                                  │ │   

  │ │           [*] Single-depth WCHAN output                                                    │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Paravirtualized guest support  --->                                          │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Memtest                                                                      │ │   

  │ │               Processor family (Generic-x86-64)  --->                                      │ │   

  │ │           [*] IBM Calgary IOMMU support                                                    │ │   

  │ │           [*]   Should Calgary be enabled by default?                                      │ │   

  │ │           [ ] AMD IOMMU support                                                            │ │   

  │ │           (8) Maximum number of CPUs                                                       │ │   

  │ │           [*] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support                                       │ │   

  │ │           [*] Multi-core scheduler support                                                 │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Fine granularity task level IRQ time accounting                              │ │   

  │ │               Preemption Model (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))  --->            │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Reroute for broken boot IRQs                                                 │ │   

  │ │           [*] Machine Check / overheating reporting                                        │ │   

  │ │           [*]   Intel MCE features                                                         │ │   

  │ │           [ ]   AMD MCE features                                                           │ │   

  │ │           < > Machine check injector support                                               │ │   

  │ │           < > Dell laptop support                                                          │ │   

  │ │           < > /dev/cpu/microcode - microcode support

  │ │           < > /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support                             │ │   

  │ │           <*> /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support                                   │ │   

  │ │           [*] Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support                                 │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Old style AMD Opteron NUMA detection                                         │ │   

  │ │           [*] ACPI NUMA detection                                                          │ │   

  │ │           [ ] NUMA emulation                                                               │ │   

  │ │           (6) Maximum NUMA Nodes (as a power of 2)                                         │ │   

  │ │               Memory model (Sparse Memory)  --->                                           │ │   

  │ │           [*] Sparse Memory virtual memmap                                                 │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Allow for memory hot-add                                                     │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Allow for memory compaction                                                  │ │   

  │ │           [*] Page migration                                                               │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Enable KSM for page merging                                                  │ │   

  │ │           (4096) Low address space to protect from user allocation                         │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Enable recovery from hardware memory errors                                  │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Transparent Hugepage Support                                                 │ │   

  │ │           [*] Enable cleancache driver to cache clean pages if tmem is present             │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Check for low memory corruption                                              │ │   

  │ │           (64) Amount of low memory, in kilobytes, to reserve for the BIOS                 │ │   

  │ │           -*- MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support                                    │ │   

  │ │           [*]   MTRR cleanup support                                                       │ │   

  │ │           (0)     MTRR cleanup enable value (0-1)                                          │ │   

  │ │           (1)     MTRR cleanup spare reg num (0-7)                                         │ │   

  │ │           [ ] EFI runtime service support                                                  │ │   

  │ │           [*] Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode

  │ │           [ ] Enable -fstack-protector buffer overflow detection (EXPERIMENTAL)            │ │   

  │ │               Timer frequency (1000 HZ)  --->                                              │ │   

  │ │           [ ] kexec system call                                                            │ │   

  │ │           [ ] kernel crash dumps                                                           │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Build a relocatable kernel                                                   │ │   

  │ │           -*- Support for hot-pluggable CPUs                                               │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Compat VDSO support                                                          │ │   

  │ │           [ ] Built-in kernel command line 

```

Any ideas?

Thanks.Last edited by Sparkster on Sat Dec 24, 2011 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

Please disable NUMA support; unless you have a multi-socket Opteron/Xeon system

it's VERY unlikely you have NUMA :)

As for the missing memory: post the E820 map output (it's the first few lines

of dmesg, starting with "BIOS-provided physical RAM map:" followed by a 

few " BIOS-e820" lines), it may give a hint if the BIOS does remap the last 1GB

above the 4G line (look if you can find a "memory remapping" option in the BIOS

and turn it on).

----------

## Sparkster

Aham, I didn't know about NUMA. I'll unset it  :Razz: . Now, let's see dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sparkster@fenix ~ $ dmesg
> 
> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
> ...

 

...and as you have just said: [    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found  :Razz: 

I'll reboot right now to check the BIOS.

----------

## Sparkster

Yes, as you said, it was a BIOS problem. It's solved now. Thanks  :Wink: .

----------

